

Ask HN: Is it possible to be a good programmer? - svanderbleek

I think given the nature of programming as it stands it is not. It is possible to be good at thinking computationally, but when it comes to platform specific implementation details and changing requirements not much can be done.
======
imauld
I admire your courage to basically call everyone on this site a bad programmer
;-).

I also disagree with you. Why do you think nothing can be done about changing
requirements? I also don't see how a client/boss changing requirements makes
me a bad programmer. This is in same line of thinking as saying someone is bad
at sports because sometimes it rains when they go to the park to play.

AS for platform specific implementations details there are people who have
built entire careers around being experts in platform specifics.

~~~
dagw
_I also don 't see how a client/boss changing requirements makes me a bad
programmer._

Being able to take vague and changing requirements in your stride and still
deliver something that the end user actually wants (as opposed to what the end
user asked for/thinks they wants), is the hallmark of a great programmer. The
more I work as a programmer the more I realize that simply typing code is just
a small part of my job (and the easiest part).

 _This is in same line of thinking as saying someone is bad at sports because
sometimes it rains when they go to the park to play._

It's more like a player complaining that the reasons they suck is that all
their teammates can never pass the ball right. Everybody can catch/score off
of a prefect pass, what makes someone great is managing to adapt to and deal
with a bad pass.

------
lucozade
If by good programmer you mean someone who produces code to some notionally
optimal level in a real world environment then, sure, that's close to
impossible.

If you mean someone who knows everything about every facet of computing then
that ships probably sailed too.

If you mean someone who delivers software that changes the way people live and
work in meaningful ways then it's most definitely possible as I see the
evidence every day.

------
dragonwriter
> It is possible to be good at thinking computationally, but when it comes to
> platform specific implementation details and changing requirements not much
> can be done.

Its quite possible to be an expert at platform specific implementation details
for various platforms, or to be good at analyzing new platforms and
understanding those details, so that part is something one can be good at, or
not, too.

Its also possible to be better or worse at designing software to be
maintainable in the face of evolving requirements.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've never been in a situation where programming was an "end" in and of
itself. It has always (for me) been a means to an end.

So, I think: yes, it's definitely possible to be a good programmer. If your
work-activity furthers the larger goals that you're working towards (in an
effective and efficient way), then you're pretty good in my book.

------
informatimago
Fast, Good or Cheap. Pick Two.

Guess which two corporations want?

~~~
bbcbasic
FastGood & Cheap?

~~~
J_Darnley
Ah, FastGood(TM). A quality brand if ever I saw one.

------
ACV001
We need to define the term "good programmer". Then we need to find a way to
measure it and only then we can try to answer your question.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Yes, but only to the degree it is possible to be an evil programmer.

